# 4x6 Metal Bandsaw Mods



## panofish (May 8, 2012)

Finally got around to tuning up my 4x6 bandsaw.
It's about time 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUsMVYyHWPc[/ame]


----------



## TroyO (May 10, 2012)

Nice vid! 

It just so hapens I picked one of these up a month or so ago. I haven't used the table yet, but I have the same concerns about it's stiffness and will probably do an AL one just like yours for it.

Well done on the narration too... sounds very professional.


----------



## lugnut (May 11, 2012)

Just a idea, but if you make your table a little smaller you can leave it attached to the saw and not have to remove it each time you want to use the saw in the cut off mode. This photo shows about four mods I have done to my saw. The removable jaw extension on the moving jaw, the jaw clamp bolt, the table and the use of clamping fixtures.





The dolly with the catch tray that the saw sets on.




the table.


----------



## panofish (May 11, 2012)

I gave the small table serious consideration, but on my saw I would need to make the small too small in order for it to fit when closed.
I did try hard to make it work, but it just wouldn't.

Besides, I like having more space to work with on the front side of the blade.

The catch tray is a cool idea!


----------

